# LED light for router



## jimc (Mar 6, 2008)

Was wondering if anyone has seen an add-on led light that can be used on a router to illuminate the working area. I know that a few routers come with led lights and MLCS has a new base that provides lighting round the work area. Wouldn't it seem as though someone would offer a micro led fixture that you could attach to your router, perhaps with a small flexible neck so that you could position the light as needed?

I've been looking online at a few devices but don't really see what I want yet.

Jim


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

I have one with a light and it doesn't give enough light really with the dust coming out you would be better with a small blower to clean around


----------



## douglas2cats (Mar 31, 2008)

Microfence has a few. They've got sockets in their plunge base to accept the little gooseneck type. They do help some but they're not not so bright that you can forget to turn them off and drain the battery.
http://www.microfence.com/pages/lights/overview.html


----------



## jg_cool (Apr 8, 2015)

Yes Micro fence has a light but they won't sell it to anyone but they're fence owner/buyers. I just hate greedy selfish people/companies like this.  We all should be sharing and working together and they take this attitude.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I'm sure with a little ingenuity you could rig one up. My old Craftsman router has a built in light, and uses regular 12v automotive bulbs (1156 tail light bulbs I think). Could probably get an LED replacement but haven't really felt the need. Works great, and I'm not sure why they stopped putting them on their routers. I also use my router in a table quite a lot, which is really cool and lets me route stuff in the dark 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

I think my new Ridged has one but as it is mounted under a router table not much use! LOL


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

I have had some success with a forehead mounted LED lamp. That way wherever I am looking I have the light pointed.


----------



## GrandpaE (Jun 26, 2010)

A simple light I found was one from a gunsmith store that is used to sight down the barrel. It has a gooseneck on it and you can band clamp it to the side of the router. Seems to work pretty well and is inexpensive (cheap).


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I have used the same thing GrandpaE uses,Just rubber band it to your router.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004CZLD8C/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------

